# Share and sell exam preparation materials and books



## purple-521 (Jul 6, 2019)

Passed the both vertical and lateral first try. I would like to share/sell the materials I used for exam preparation to help you kill this exam  .  Message me for details.

I also have limited exam preparation class materials, binders, and my cheat sheets upon request. Some of the textbooks are old version but they are still extremely helpful to get the theory.

Bridge Problems for Structural Engineering Exam 2nd Edition.

SE structural engineering Building Practice Exam Fifth Edition (Brand new)

ACI SP-17 (Vol.1 Vol.2 Vol.3 based on ACI 318-14)

Steel Design By William Segui (Fifth edition)

Reinforced Masonry Engineering Handbook by James Amrhein (6th edition)

Design of WOOD STRUCTURES ASD/LRFD by Donald Breyer (6th edition)

Steel Design for Civil PE and structural SE exams (2nd edition, ppi)

Concrete Design for Civil PE and structural SE exams (2nd edition, ppi)

PCI design handbook


----------



## User1 (Jul 8, 2019)

I would love a share of your cheat sheets if you're willing to share!! 

also, a tip - there's a "garage sale" forum that might get you more activity on the items you're trying to sell. Congratulations on your first attempt pass! That's a great accomplishment!!


----------



## aman (Jul 8, 2019)

I am also interested in the cheat sheets if you are willing to share


----------



## Imagineer (Aug 1, 2019)

I am interested in the cheat sheets as well if you don't mind. Thank you in advance.


----------



## headphoneguru (Aug 2, 2019)

I would also like any cheat sheets you might have. I'm also interested in two of the books, but it says I can't message you. Can you try to send me a message?


----------



## ericspell (Sep 16, 2019)

I was wondering if the cheat sheets are still being offered up.  I cant send a message either, like was mentioned before.


----------



## User1 (Sep 17, 2019)

@purple-521


----------



## Neeye (Sep 22, 2019)

Are the books still available? I tried messaging you, but it says you can't receive messages.


----------

